# Relocation to Hot Springs, AR...riding?



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey All

Looks like I'm headed your way. From January to about June/July it looks like I'll have a project south of Hot Springs going on, and I'm wondering how the riding and racing scene is there? Is there a local racing organization, or is it USCF, or is there not much racing? Any help on events (both racing and not) centered around the bike would be cool. Same goes with multi-sport as I'll take what I can get.

Thanks in advance.

JP

ps - what's the weather like January through March?


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

yo JP

allz i know (memphis) is that you're about 75 mi southeast of mt. magazine, arkansas's highest point, and a nice road climb. i try to get over that way (4 hr drive) a couple times per year for the climb.

there should be some nice mtb action around hot springs.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

JPRider14 said:


> Hey All
> 
> Looks like I'm headed your way. From January to about June/July it looks like I'll have a project south of Hot Springs going on, and I'm wondering how the riding and racing scene is there? Is there a local racing organization, or is it USCF, or is there not much racing? Any help on events (both racing and not) centered around the bike would be cool. Same goes with multi-sport as I'll take what I can get.
> 
> ...


Oh man...Boulder, CO to Hot Springs AK? At the risk of offending Old Ed Scott I think you will be in for a bit of a culture shock.

did find this though:

http://www.cyclingarkansas.com/


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

In regard to racing/riding, I would make a post on:
http://pub69.ezboard.com/bbikearkansasmessageboard

Hot Springs is a nice part of the state, You'll be near the Ouachita Mountains (hills if you live in CO), Lake Ouachita which is nearby is, I think, the cleanest lake in the US. If you mtn bike, you'll be near the Ouachita Trail and also the Womble Trail, you can connect up both of the them and have a 60 mile pt to pt ride.

Here's a list of the road races/rides last year:
http://www.cyclingarkansas.com/Calendar/calendar.html


----------



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice.

Thanks dude.


----------

